# Local Herps



## Acrochordus (Mar 1, 2009)

Just thought i would post some pic's of reptiles that live around my area.
Some of the herps live in my backyard and some live in the bush around here. I will put some more shoot's after these.

1) Broad-Tailed Gecko (Phyllurus platurus) 
2) Jacky Dragon (Amphibolurus muricatus)
3) Eastern Water Dragon Physignathus lesueurii lesueurii) 
4) Cunningham's Skink (Egernia cunninghami)
5) Lace Monitor (Varanus varius)


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 1, 2009)

Great pictures,those geckos are brilliant at camouflaging,at first i thought i was staring at a rock.


----------



## Niall (Mar 1, 2009)

Great shots mate and great herps!!
Your lucky to have them living around your place.


----------



## Acrochordus (Mar 1, 2009)

1) Wall Skink (Cryptoblepharus virgatus)
2) Garden Skink (Lampropholus delicata) 
3) Common Garden Skink (Lampropholis guichenoti)
4) Blue-Tongue Lizard (Tiliqua scincoides scincoides)
5) Weasel Skink (_Saproscincus mustelina)_


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 1, 2009)

good to see more people my age herping, where abouts do you go.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Mar 1, 2009)

That Lacy is a beauty! Great shots!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 1, 2009)

the garden skink in pic 2 is actually L. delicata, can tell by the banding on the back, patternless are delicata, guichenoti have a band down their back, great work.


----------



## Acrochordus (Mar 1, 2009)

1) Copper-tailed Skink (Ctenotus taeniolatus) 
2) Copper-tailed Skink (Ctenotus taeniolatus) 
3) Eastern Water Skink (Eulamprus quoyii)
4) Copper-tailed Skink (Ctenotus taeniolatus)
5) Weasel Skink (_Saproscincus mustelina)_


----------



## Acrochordus (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for that Ryan.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 1, 2009)

you find many snakes? remember if you are flipping rocks (which should'nt be done) make sure you put them back. I take it you are in sydney region because of the pics of the broad-tailed gecko


----------



## Acrochordus (Mar 1, 2009)

At my local bush i have found Common Death Adder's, Red Belly Black Snake's, Brown Snake's, Diamond Pythons and that's all ive seen probably heaps more differnt species.
I live on the Central Coast the Broad Tailed Geckos live in caves, so there is no need to flip rocks.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 1, 2009)

oh ok, great job. pics of any of the snakes, I still havnt found a common death adder. do you find any pygopods or any other gecko species?


----------



## Acrochordus (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry dont have any pic's of snakes, ive only just got into herping a month ago. There is a load of death adder's here. My friend has Lesueur's Velvet Gecko's in his backyard.


----------

